# TTS Wheel Spacers



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,

has anyone fitted spacers to the standard TTS wheels to bring them that little bit closer in the arches?

If so, which ones did you use etc?

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Search function works fine.

search.php?keywords=wheel+spacers&terms=all&author=&fid%5B%5D=19&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

Hoggy.


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Search function works fine.
> 
> search.php?keywords=wheel+spacers&terms=all&author=&fid%5B%5D=19&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A TTS owner will be along soon, or you could look on your wheels, it will be stamped some where.
What size wheels do you have & are they OEM ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes oem are ET52 9j 
The size of your tyres would also play a part in how far you could space them out 
If your running standard tyre size of 245/40/18 then you could comfortably space them 10mm
With hubcentric spacers 
On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes I am running the standard tyre size so will put some 10mm hubcentric spacers and bolts on my 'to do list'.

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That would put you at ET42 witch works out the same as my ET35 8.5j 
They sit nearly flush with arches















Will look slightly lower too as the tyre is closer to the arch









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> That would put you at ET42 witch works out the same as my ET35 8.5j
> They sit nearly flush with arches
> 
> 
> ...


Does that not rub like a bitch on hard cornering?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate not at all 
At first I had a small rub over speed humps on the rears but removing the two small tabs on the rear bumper inner arch cured that

The guy above wouldn't even have that problem as his tyre profile is more stretched than mine which helps even more

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for your help ReTTro !

Car looks lovely by the way 

Adam


----------

